
How Kubrick’s ‘2001: A Space Odyssey’ Saw into the Future - eplanit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-kubricks-2001-a-space-odyssey-saw-into-the-future-1520609361
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
My immediate reaction after watching "2001 a space odyssey" was realizing that
I had absolutely wasted 2 hours of my life. Shortly afterward, I came across
ONE: A Space Odyssey
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz4aQ2YbN-E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sz4aQ2YbN-E)
which summarized the whole 2 your movie in around a minute.

I have since encouraged anyone who is curious about watching that movie to
instead watch the Lego version.

------
jimmies
Watching movies has to be one of my most inspiring accidents. In 2017, due to
some external circumstances [1], I watched maybe 50+ movies on the IMDB top
250 list. Kubrick is definitely my favorite director that I didn't know about
before. His stuff takes some time to digest, but they are definitely worth
watching. Besides 2001, The Shining, A Clockwork Orange, and Full Metal Jacket
are all worth watching. I have to re-watch Dr. Strangelove at some point
because last time I didn't finish it.

The other director that I think I started to 'get' (however hard to believe)
is Coppola. I didn't get Godfather before that at all despite having watched
the movie 3 times. After the second Godfather movies, I started to see the
Godfathers as human and empathize with them ("Yes, I can totally see myself
doing that"). I haven't read the novels, however, I hope to get to the novels
at some point.

At the same time, when I re-watched Tarantino's movies, I became less
impressed in his style. After gore and somewhat snarky theme, I failed to see
anything else. I still equally love Coen brothers regardless of how many times
I watched their movies.

My old boss who owned a wine importing business used to tell me when you have
tasted enough wine, you will know what good wine is like without having to
describe it. After watching 50 movies or so, there was a moment when something
started to 'click.' I think it gave me inspirations to do take notes of human
feelings and emotions and empathize with them. I am more inspired to produce
meaningful software that does not have to be technically challenging to write,
and write blog posts that are not about technically hard/clever code. After
watching "Sunset Blvd," I decided that money was never my problem, so I think
less about money.

I'm 30 now and have always been a nerd before. Good movies have partly changed
my life.

1:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16360380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16360380)

~~~
supreme_sublime
Ha! I actually remember reading that comment.

I really hated 2001, except for the 2nd act with HAL. All the rest of it just
seemed so pretentious and devoid of story. I remember when they were landing
on the moon for instance, that scene was insanely drawn out. I don't mind a
slower pace for a movie, but I like to watch youtube film making critics [1].
Something I hear from them all the time is that everything in your film must
serve a purpose. So much of 2001 seemed to serve no purpose at all, if it did,
the purpose was so unclear it was akin to having a fever dream.

Full Metal Jacket on the other hand was brilliant, and while I enjoyed the 1st
half more than the second (as I tend to like more light hearted media), the
tone shift was incredible. I think that kind of shift really did say something
about the experience of soldiers. Bootcamp was still safe, they were home,
then when they were about to actually leave, it really sunk in for them what
they were about to go through.

1 -
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG5h8yHSUS4n7zPnh0dG0SA)
I find this guy to be particularly interesting/funny and relatively unknown

~~~
nemothekid
> _I really hated 2001, except for the 2nd act with HAL. All the rest of it
> just seemed so pretentious and devoid of story._

I find it really cool that I have had an opposite opinion on the movie. The me
the second half was sort of incomprehensible and I never understood the
message or point. I understand _what_ happens, I just never understood _why_.
The second half feels like a fever dream.

The first half, while I agree doesn't have a conflict, is more of a spectacle.
Everything from the set design, to all the outer space shots, to the focus on
people living in Space is done with a lot more care than movies usually do.
Space is usually "that stuff we did on Earth, but in low gravity!" \- but I
found the rotating / perspective shifted rooms really neat.

~~~
supreme_sublime
Well I'm not a huge fan of that either, I'm talking very specifically about
the sections with HAL. I'd consider all the LSD trip stuff to be the 3rd act.

I appreciate it from a movie making perspective, the effects are very good
especially considering the time period it was made. I just think a lot of it
was incredibly dull.

------
teilo
I know Samsung tried to use 2001 as proof of art for the Apple infringement
lawsuit re: the iPad. But didn't they also cite the pads in ST:TNG as well?

------
leotravis10
For those who are stuck in paywall:

[https://archive.fo/5dUq7](https://archive.fo/5dUq7)

